# Short Luteal Phase - Please help



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi All,

My sister has been ttc for 7 months (not as long as us, i know!!) but I am so worried about her as I desperately don't want her to have to go through what I have/am going through!!

Basically, she has been charting and it transpires that she may have a really short luteal phase of 9 days. What does this mean?? DH and I, our problems are male Factor, so I have not experienced this before. I really want to be able to give her some advice, preferably from people who are/was in the same boat!!

I personally think that she got pregnant this month, due to her having a small pinkish brown bleed at 6dpo. However AF arrived at 9dpo. Is this a short luteal phase or a bio-chemical pregnancy, or both  

Any help would be so gratefully received!! 

Thanks Ladies

Em xx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Has she got the book 'Taking Charge of your Fertility' by Toni Weschler?
The website also has a lot of good tips incl charts that show short luteal phases, also known as luteal phase defect.
It can make it impossible to get pg, but I don't know what else to suggest... xoxo


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks so much for this hun!! I will tell her to check out the site and buy the book!! 
Big thanks xxx


----------

